# How To Immediately Fail A Breathalyzer Test! Ha!



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

[video=youtube;y7iEh7TBGiE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7iEh7TBGiE[/video]


----------



## Megan Mozart (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2009)

That is awesome. I think I will try that if I ever have to blow. LOL


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

Doy Doy Doy


----------



## Augusta (Oct 9, 2009)

Did the officer say "I'm gonna pee?"


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Augusta said:


> Did the officer say "I'm gonna pee?"



they're not speaking English....maybe Russian?


----------



## Augusta (Oct 9, 2009)

They are speaking his language to him and he is Russian or something but it really sounds like someone says "I'm gonna pee." Listen for it towards the end.


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think that's what they said.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 9, 2009)

"That's not Stoli" may be accurate.


----------

